# Greater Deamon of Nurgle



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

My newest Greater Deamon VERY early WIP


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting start. I will follow your progress and see where it goes.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I like it, very unique aswell, not cheap either from the looks of it.
I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

It's a blob! 

Nice start, and a great concept I'd imagine. Do you use any other putty material? Seems a lot of GS to be using on one model


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

There is a golf ball and two bottle tops that make up the bulk of the torso and legs that are covered by green stuff. It's not sold GS.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Using the giant is a innovative starting point.

This looks like it could have potential.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

cool concept + rep


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Interesting so far, looking forward to seeing where this goes!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks good so far.

He definately looks pretty pissed. Are those hoses Guitar string.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesrting conversion. Look forward to how you progress.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

This looks really fething cool


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

That's pretty crazy, right there. Nice going...havest thou some rep for sheer dementitude*.




* I'm not sure if 'dementitude' is actually a word, but I feel that it should be


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If its nurgley and Svart likes it then you are on the right track. Looks impressive so far.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice mate! Definitely making good progress. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Very, very awesome. I applaud your patience to work with that much green stuff on a single model, I start getting annoyed after an hour haha.

Keep it up, can't wait to see it done!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Greenstuff work looks very good. I like the use of the chaos shields.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

wow thats awesome, is he on a dread base? and whats the size like in comparison to the plastic daemon prince?


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

awesome model, kicks the arse of the GW one..

but on a random note is that a Blanka Marine (street fighter) in the size comparison picture? lol.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

*Hats off*

I have a lot of respect for folks willing to tackle really ambitious conversions and sculpting projects. I feel like there's something kind of off with this guy. But I'm having trouble putting my finger on what it is. 

I really like the multi-armed and multi-headed design. I think that's really working.
The cabling and exposed bones/vertebrae are also working well.

I'm lukewarm on the chaos shields. They seem too tidy and smooth compared to the texture of the daemon himself. And with the disorder of the models appearance the repetition seems out of place. Perhaps you can rough up the edges, or changed the shields overall silhouette?

There weapons (spear and knife) where the handle and blade don't continue through the hand in a smooth straight line look sloppy, and distract from the rest of the model. 

I'm also on the fence about the big jagged tank ram-bar weapon. It looks wickedly evil and thoroughly unpleasant, but it might be too big compared to the rest of the model - or it might not . . . still on the fence.

I think there's something awkward in belly/going area. I think compared to other great unclean ones the legs are comparatively long, and the belly comparatively small. I think the overall belly proportion is what seems the most off to me. Can you bulk it up more without losing some of the good detail (the extended arm, guts, etc.)?

Yeah, its the belly. the more I look at it the more sure I am. I think compared to the heads, arms, and legs the belly is undersized - especially considering regular nurgle daemons, it a part of their look. If the belly got bigger that might help balance out the huge weapon too. 

If the belly gets bigger and its lower edges moves toward the 'ground' I think the belly/leg proportion issue will be solved.


Keep up the good and adventurous work! I know Ilve tried a few major projects like this and whether I finished them or not, all the work and thinking and problem solving made me a better modeler and sculptor!

I can't wait to see this guy completed!

Cheers,
Kreuger

p.s. - What tools are you using? Based on the textures you've made I'm guessing a cocktail stick or otherwise pointy dental tool, and an x-acto knife. If you need a quick/cheap set to get going to further heights of scuklpting goodness I'd recommend 



. They're aren't perfect, and sometimes have some divets or burrs on their edges. Burs are easy enough to smooth out with a needle file, and the tiny divets haven't caused me any problems. And they're very affordable.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Actually I have a full set of sculpting tools. That stort of haphazard mismatched flesh look is what I actually was trying for.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Personally, methinks there's a bit too much gubbins on the back, as seen in the third picture. Other than that, it looks like it's coming along nicely, with some good greenstuff work


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Really is an impressive looking conversion.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

The conversion work is great... but he just seems to busy. I like it when his belt was just those shields. -- just a personal opinion. Can't wait to see it finished/painted!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Your GS-fu is top notch. The model as a whole is incredible. I love the Plaguesword with the skeleton bas-relief on the blade. Consider that idea stolen for future use. The only thing that I'm really not sure on is the model doesn't really scream Nurgle to me. Chaos undivided ABSOLUTELY, but I'm just not picking up the Nurgle vibe.

Great work nonetheless,

FFX


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good looking rust there.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

now that is what I call awesome! Great work man.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Personally it looks a little to busy and mottled to me. Not a big fan of all the bright reds and greens.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Midge; the model is quite complex, so a simpler paint scheme would look less messy.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Uugh, I really should have finished my beans on toast before I read this plog on the iPad. Great job anyway!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

alasdair said:


> Uugh, I really should have finished my beans on toast before I read this plog on the iPad. Great job anyway!


LMAO! Hahahaha, can't stop laughing!

He looks much better now that there arent a bunch of different colors everywhere. He is a cool piece and deffently different I might add.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------

